# Search within Threads



## KingAsix (May 1, 2019)

So I always see people on here talking about how lazy people are when it comes to looking for information on this forum. I think it would help if there was an option to search within the topics. The idea didn't come to me until the whole Switch Linux thing came out. There are a bunch of people asking the same questions over and over and I just thought it would help if we could search within a topic. I mean that topic is 25 pages now and even I found it a bit annoying to search for some old info I saw.

It seems someone asked about this in 2010 but obviously, the site has changed a lot since then. If there is still an option for it maybe make it less obscure.


----------



## Scarlet (May 1, 2019)

You mean this option? Or something else?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 1, 2019)

As Scarlet points out, the option is literally right there. The issue here is simply that noobs can't be bothered to actually search, which is unfortunately something that we can't fix.


----------



## tabzer (Oct 18, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> As Scarlet points out, the option is literally right there. The issue here is simply that noobs can't be bothered to actually search, which is unfortunately something that we can't fix.



Jeez, finding this is just so counter-intuitive.  It doesn't automatically pop up for me when I go to the search bar.  I have to click the configuration button after having a cursor in the search bar.


----------

